# Rusty's workshop: from empty room to dream workshop (will be pic heavy)



## Rusty187 (7 Oct 2021)

Hi

So firstly a big thank you for the warm welcome.

So the very thing that brought me to this forum was the fact i was researching for my new workshop set up.
So while i wait for the final paper work to compete and get my hands on the keys i decided i would try my hand
at some early stage planning using sketchup free, never used the software before but i thought i would give it a go.

So this is my first attempt and layout idea, it is an upstairs workshop but there is an access door with a crane/pully so
getting big things in and out wont be too much a chore, in fact this use to be used to store someone's private motorbike
collection that sold for £1.2m 

so, happy to hear all thoughts feedback, if you can see a better workflow then I'm more than happy to take it on board, here to learn and share.

once i get the keys (tomorrow 8/10/21) i will take some pictures of the blank canvas.


----------



## jcassidy (7 Oct 2021)

Is that white door the access door with the crane/pully?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (7 Oct 2021)

Is the tablesaw thing on wheels - looks like it is? If not that bug me for always being in the way. 

Also the sofas seem like space that could have more machinery...


----------



## Rusty187 (7 Oct 2021)

Hi jcassidy, yes the white door is where the crane/pully is, which i need to add and change the size of the door, still getting to grips with sketchup lol


----------



## Rusty187 (7 Oct 2021)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Is the tablesaw thing on wheels - looks like it is? If not that bug me for always being in the way.
> 
> Also the sofas seem like space that could have more machinery...



Hi spooky, yeah it will be on wheels so i can move it to one side, and yeah the sofas could hold more machinery buti do like a sit down with a coffee and ponder about the next project lol


----------



## jcassidy (7 Oct 2021)

OK well then, first impressions is that the couches are definitely in the wrong place. Previous posts about workshops make the good point that you want access straight into sizing machinery (table saw, planer/thicknesser) or your wood storage area.

At the moment you have two seperate 'relaxing' areas - the couches and the PC. I would make a 'relax' area at the far end of the workshop, away from the dusty heavy machinery, and put the couches & PC/Printer there. The PC will not like the wood dust and I wouldn't be surprised if that caused a fire hazard. I would consider screening off the 'relax' area from the 'living' area with shelving. 

The 'dead' space between the door and the stairwell, I would move the small bench there (with grinder, pillar drill, sharpening station, something like that). Or you could put the PC there with a stool, if you really wanted it close.

Along the longest wall, to the left of the image, I put the mitre saw station, which would give you a great run to cut long stock down to size.

That said, I'd rather have the motorbikes than a nice workshop!


----------



## Trainee neophyte (7 Oct 2021)

Kettle? Fridge? It depends on how far from the kitchen you are, and how much you hide from the rest of the household. I never drink tea in the workshop, but I never work and drink tea, either. 

Dust extraction? Extractors are really dull because they don't help you make anything, but if you don't have any you will have an unusable space, and perhaps die. It's a tedious waste of tool money, but depressingly vital. I was given a lathe, planer/thicknesser and a few other bits and bobs because the avid woodworker who owned them developed COPD and was unable to breathe when woodworking - it made me think a bit more clearly about dust.

If you have a big extractor then you will need to think about placement of pipes and filters etc. This may change your layout. If you only have a small shop vac thing then _everything_ is going to get covered in dust -first shop improvement will be a cover for the computer.

Do you have a plan for where your wood is to be stored? Mine all goes in the rafters unless it doesn't fit. If it doesn't fit I fall over it a lot. Likewise offcuts, which are always underfoot, despite a crate to allegedly tidy them.


----------



## Spectric (7 Oct 2021)

Rusty187 said:


> and yeah the sofas could hold more machinery buti do like a sit down with a coffee and ponder about the next project lol


But for this you only need one! Perhaps then a coffee machine somewhere.

I like how you have not just gone down the route of a table saw and router table as standalone items, so easy to do this but with limited space having a bench like you are thinking of and similar to what I am now thinking is a great way forward. For the router table fence I am looking at the Incra positioner and the benchdogs mounting plate, this way you can just hang the fence up when not in use plus it means you can keep the positioner shorter when in use with the holes providing a course positioning system. You could then also use that fence for the table saw. 

A good bench to look at is the one made by Denis in the wood, but with your layout you get better infeed/outfeed support,


----------



## Ttrees (7 Oct 2021)

Could do with a workbench in there.
ps Congrats on the new workshop!


----------



## Yojevol (7 Oct 2021)

This doesn't seem like a lot of floor area for the amount of kit you're contemplating; what is it, about 3m x 8m?
Do you have an idea of the sort of size of projects you will be attempting? A prerequisite before importing anything (machines, benches, desks, etc) is to define a laydown area; essential for materials in use and assembly - the sofas will have to go! 
Pondering on the next project is done in bed - it helps to send you to sleep!
Brian


----------



## julianf (7 Oct 2021)

Your plan looks a lot more pleasant to work in than mine, but its the best i can do. Im already way beyond the point where new machines are not considered on price, but the amount of space they take up!

Small tools like bobbin sander, router table, varga saw, small bandsaw will have to be kept on my shelves.

Im really posting to sympathise. Space is the real problem.






ps. my larger kit (the stuff in the middle) is on all on wheels, so can be shuffled about.


----------



## Spectric (7 Oct 2021)

Another thing to bear in mind is the height of things, you don't want your outfeed limited because something is just to high.


----------



## jcassidy (7 Oct 2021)

I love that Julian has a reactor in his workshop, I expect once the inspectors are done in Iran, he will be getting a knock on the door...


----------



## mikej460 (7 Oct 2021)

If I need a sit down with a brew I just use a stool. +1 for the dust extraction. There are loads of space saving examples to be found such as Hooked On Wood on YouTube and Pinterest. Look for sander tables that use a swivel to switch between bobbin and belt/circular sanders (also see what @DBT85 has done here DBT85s Workshop - Moved in and now time to fit it out | Page 37 | UKworkshop.co.uk . Also a space saving wood stores will be essential and again lots of example on Pinterest. I'd seriously consider a french cleat system rather than shelving as it is more versatile so that you can more easily change the layout as you progress. Here's an example of a great space saving idea but there are loads of them:

(1) Installing The Ultimate Garage Workshop Storage Solution - YouTube


----------



## julianf (7 Oct 2021)

jcassidy said:


> I love that Julian has a reactor in his workshop, I expect once the inspectors are done in Iran, he will be getting a knock on the door...



My ex neighbour on one side had the council on speed dial.

Let me recall the visits we had...

Environment Agency
Environmental health
Couple of fire engines (she called them as apparently i was tipping "gas" down the drain - clue is in the name, and they were confused also)
Calor gas inspector
Building control
Police looking for a meth lab

She once wrote us a letter, calling us all sorts, and the footer was "and I've sent a copy of this to everyone on the street"

I think the very last call i got was from environmental health, which went along the lines of "We have had a complaint again, which we are legally bound to investigate. Has anything changed there"

Me, "No"

Them, "That's ok then, we don't need to go any further"

She moved in the end. Im sure she is equally unhappy where she is now.


Note, i was standing on said workshop roof today (which is a bit odd, i know). My other neighbour was in their garden and we were chatting about the holiday they had planned. They even put our bins out for us for collection this evening. Totally different relationship altogether.


----------



## baldkev (8 Oct 2021)

Trainee neophyte said:


> I never drink tea in the workshop, but I never work and drink tea, either.



Cider man then?



julianf said:


> She moved in the end. Im sure she is equally unhappy where she is now.



I think she now lives next to one of my customers 

As for workshop advice, i cant really help, i never have enough room and ( being a hoarder ) seem to end up buying more 'useful kit'  every now and then i force myself to sell the things i dont need, however i still seem to trawl gumtree etc looking for bargains and generally useful kit and so the cycle continues


----------



## Trainee neophyte (8 Oct 2021)

baldkev said:


> Cider man then?


1200kg of apples arriving this evening 

(The workshop is for working - beverages just get knocked over, forgotten, mislaid and abandoned. The chances of finding an empty flat surface big enough to put a cup down on are slim to none. Obviously alcohol and powertools are not a good mix, and that sort of thing should be left to the professionals.)


----------



## baldkev (8 Oct 2021)

1200kg?!? Do you have a big scratter and press? I wanted to do it this year but didnt get round to buying the kit


----------



## mikej460 (8 Oct 2021)

Just about to harvest and start mine. I built my own scratter and press which work really well albeit small scale


----------



## Trainee neophyte (8 Oct 2021)

Apples arrived - should be all done by end of play Sunday. We use a small petrol powered wood chipper which purées the apples beautifully. I wanted to build a scratter because it is made of wood and therefore better, but following a thread here a while ago we are sticking with the chipper, as apple soup is better than apple chips. As this is off topic I may knock up a quick thread tomorrow for the more piratically minded of us (I drinks cider, and talks like a pirate, ). Actually, the thread I did about the scratter probably covers everything, so here it is: Scratter Vs wood chipper


----------



## nickds1 (8 Oct 2021)

All our are pressed, pasteurised and bottled for us by a local farm.

Probable just a tonne this year - but almost no pears.... Very few figs too, but loads of plums...


----------



## Pineapple (9 Oct 2021)

julianf said:


> Your plan looks a lot more pleasant to work in than mine, but its the best i can do. Im already way beyond the point where new machines are not considered on price, but the amount of space they take up!
> 
> Small tools like bobbin sander, router table, varga saw, small bandsaw will have to be kept on my shelves.
> 
> ...


Seems practical - but how do you get in ?


----------



## julianf (9 Oct 2021)

Pineapple said:


> Seems practical - but how do you get in ?



CNC machine is moving table design. Partially overlaps doorway when running. When parked table does not obscure doorway.

Rapidor is in front of large door on other side, but will have small door cut into large door. So rapidor will need to move to get large door fully open, but no movement needed just to walk through.

Workshop is on boundary, so need to be able to walk through to get access to bins etc out the back.


Was it a genuine question? Did you think I'd overlooked the requirement for a doorway?


----------



## julianf (9 Oct 2021)

....besides, do you really think I'd be leaving wall space clear if I didn't have to? I mean I could fit another machine in those gaps! 

: )


----------



## Rusty187 (18 Oct 2021)

Morning guys.

Thanks for all the advice so far, sorry ive not been active for a week, i got the keys to my new workshop over a week ago and dived straight in with prep work  

So this was my workshop on day 1:























for me its a very nice blank canvas to work with.

I'm going to go back to sketch up and redesign, my layout with all the advice taken on board.

Now you can see what I'm working with i would also be keen yo hear any other advice.

So prep work has been done and now my workshop looks like this, ready for counters/workbenches to be built 












So far i have painted the walls, installed some insulation to help keep it warm, my temporary power for a few months is an 8500w petrol generator. i have also installed flooring on the rafters to create over head storage and to help keep the warmth in during winter. installed some led battens, 4 in total, and laid some anti fatigue rubber flooring which is how I've left the workshop now for a few days to allow the rubber floor to settle before cutting in nicely and securing down.

So yeah its back to SketchUp to work on my layout, i have decided to put a dust extractor down stairs as there is room for it there, so my next job will be ducting and plug sockets once i have a solid layout plan in place.


----------



## jcassidy (18 Oct 2021)

First of all, Jealous! What a lovely space. 
You don't have space for a bench along the stair well, but a great place to hang tracks and long levels...

I think you can definitely put a couple of couches and the PC work station at the end of the room with natural light from the window. 

Best of luck!


----------



## jcassidy (18 Oct 2021)

Double post


----------

